# '40-'41 Elgin Men's Frame / Tank Fit Advice ???



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey Guys!
IF you've followed our post in the "Wanted" catagory - we were looking for a His & Hers pair of '40-'41 Elgins.

I got super lucky and scored a "ToolBox" Tank...
... Then I bought a Men's "Curved SeatPost" Frame like my friend Kevin has.

All good - Right???
NO!!!!!

I got the frame in the mail today and the tank doesn't fit!!!
The opening for the upright seatpost frame tube on the tank is about 1 1/2 inches further back than the tube on the frame???









The lines of the tank match the lines of Kevin's bike nicely as you can see here - but it just doesn't line up like this on my frame...






So now I ask - what have I done or what have I bought???
Are there 2 different frame lengths on the Curved SeatPost Men's Late '39-'41 Elgin frames???

The measurements from the rear dropouts to the upper & lower frame openings measure out approximately 13 3/4-14 inches like my other 26" bikes...
... so I don't think I've bought a 24" frame???

The money's spent - so now I'm kinda stuck.
I guess now I'm looking for Another Tank to fit the frame I just got...
... As Well As Another Frame to fit my ToolBox Tank???

ANY & ALL advice you can give me on this one would be GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2013)

Welcome to the "Elgin Tank Crisis" syndrome.  I bought 3 tanks at $90 a crack (no toolbox/horn) and still didn't get it right.  Sold frame...THAT worked!


----------



## jim wayne (Jun 14, 2013)

*elgin*

I have owned Elgins with the long tank and short. both types had the curve post.
I have seen a Hawthorne that could be mistaken for Elgin. It had tool box door.



Will & Wendy said:


> Hey Guys!
> IF you've followed our post in the "Wanted" catagory - we were looking for a His & Hers pair of '40-'41 Elgins.
> 
> I got super lucky and scored a "ToolBox" Tank...
> ...


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

*Hello Bricycle...*



bricycle said:


> Welcome to the "Elgin Tank Crisis" syndrome.  I bought 3 tanks at $90 a crack (no toolbox/horn) and still didn't get it right.  Sold frame...THAT worked!




Hello Bricycle,

You still have any of those tanks???

I mistakenly posted this in the "For Sale" forum first - then I copied it & pasted it here right before requesting it to be deleted from the other column.

JPromo and another fella replied back on that post that my ToolBox Tank was only produced for the '39 & older "Straight SeatPost" Frames.

So NOW I guess I'm looking for a Straight SeatPost Frame (+ Fenders, Forks, TrussRods ect...) for my ToolBox Tank...
... AND looking for a Standard Tank for my Curved Seatpost Frame!!!

I swear this hobby is gonna keep me just as broke as my Standard Gauge Toy Trains do!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2013)

Will & Wendy said:


> Hello Bricycle,
> 
> You still have any of those tanks???
> 
> ...




Sorry, no I don't. Good luck, try e-bay if nobody pops here.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

*Hello Jim...*



jim wayne said:


> I have owned Elgins with the long tank and short. both types had the curve post.
> I have seen a Hawthorne that could be mistaken for Elgin. It had tool box door.




Hello Jim,
I know what you're talking about with the Long & Short Tanks for Elgins...
... but it gets even more complicated because there is also a "Long Tank / Straight Frame" AND a "Long Tank / Curved Frame"!!!

In this case - my "Long" ToolBox Tank is for the earlier Straight Seatpost Frame!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2013)

You were warned about this when you bought your tank, maybe you just didn't understand what they were saying.  Since you started your hunt for these parts I've acquired almost everything you would need to make this bike, $395 and I'll ship you a frame,tank, ladies guard, skirt guards, crank, and seat post.  If you want to take a chance on your frame working I'd do $315 shipped. The only thing I dont have is the over the top fenders.  LMK please.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2013)

This is why I prefer complete bikes. I know some people enjoy the thrill of the hunt but building one from parts is the quickest way to spend twice what the bike is worth! V/r Shawn


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

*Hello Again BikeWhorder...*



bikewhorder said:


> You were warned about this when you bought your tank, maybe you just didn't understand what they were saying.  Since you started your hunt for these parts I've acquired almost everything you would need to make this bike, $395 and I'll ship you a frame,tank, ladies guard, skirt guards, crank, and seat post.  If you want to take a chance on your frame working I'd do $315 shipped. The only thing I dont have is the over the top fenders.  LMK please.




Hello Again BikeWhorder!
Yes you are correct...
I didn't understand that the ToolBox Tank was never produced for the Curved SeatPost frames...
... all good - LIVE & LEARN!!!  

(Then again - it's not gonna break my heart to have Straight AND Curved SeatPost Bikes!!!) 

My paychecks are already spoken for for about the next 6 weeks - so IF I sell my guitar package or some other stuff we have advertised...
(see "TRADE Premium Fender Guitar Package For Restorable Bikes" in for sale section)...
... I'll look you up on here and PM you to see if you still have them as soon as I can raise some extra bucks!

Thanks & Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

*Hello Shawn...*



Freqman1 said:


> This is why I prefer complete bikes. I know some people enjoy the thrill of the hunt but building one from parts is the quickest way to spend twice what the bike is worth! V/r Shawn




I agree - I'd rather buy a compllete bike if I had a choice in the matter...
... but I think if someone had listed a '37-'39 Men's Elgin WITH a ToolBox Tank...
... the price probably would have been much higher than I could afford at one shot anyway!

In my case I'm a low income partial handicap - so buying that bike in parts was probably my only real chance at getting one...
... unless someone just happens to list one the same week I get my tax returns that is! 


Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 14, 2013)

It may be that you have a Westfield frame(??), and your trying to place a Murray tank on it. Don't think that will ever work.


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

*Hello Balloontyre...*



Balloontyre said:


> It may be that you have a Westfield frame(??), and your trying to place a Murray tank on it. Don't think that will ever work.




Hello BalloonTyre,
No - in this case we're dealing with a tank from a straight seatpost frame not fitting on a curved seatpost frame.

Now if there is ALSO a problem with Westfield built Elgin vs Murray built Elgin as you are implying...
... then I'm going to have to be MUCH more carefull getting measurements when I try to buy the right frame for the toolbox tank!!! (as well as getting the right tank for this curved seatpost frame!)

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jun 14, 2013)

*Stoolbox Tank...*

It probably goes on a Mercury Pod Bike!


----------



## halfatruck (Jun 14, 2013)

Dougfisk had posted something on this a while back...............
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19647-Prewar-Murray-Elgin-Long-Tank-Caution


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 14, 2013)

*Hello HalfATruck...*



halfatruck said:


> Dougfisk had posted something on this a while back...............
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19647-Prewar-Murray-Elgin-Long-Tank-Caution




Hello HalfATruck,
No - I didn't find that writeup when I started my search...
... but Thanks for the update!

Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Springer Tom (Jun 14, 2013)

*Elgin parts*

Hi Will & Wendy, I have a pair of fenders and a chainguard for a Murray built '41 Elgin if your interested......the fenders happen to be red


----------



## Springer Tom (Jun 21, 2013)

*Elgin fenders*






from a '41 Elgin


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 21, 2013)

Does the front fender have the hole for the fork to go through?


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 21, 2013)

*Hello Lawrence!*

Hello Lawrence!
I got a pm from Tom - His front fender is "under the fork" so if you need it by all means send him a pm on it!
My front forks are "fender over fork" and I already have a good fender for it.

The big thing I'm trying to debate is if I'm really going to keep my toolbox tank and build 2 bikes (curved + straight seatpost frames)...
... or if I'm just going to flip the toolbox tank and find a long tank for the curved seatpost frame I already have???

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Jun 22, 2013)

You Can Sell Me the TooL Tank...I Have the Frame Already...


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 22, 2013)

*Frame Ehhh???*



41OLDSTEED said:


> You Can Sell Me the TooL Tank...I Have the Frame Already...




Hey 41OldSteed!
Sure would like to see photos of your frame and any parts you have for it!

IF I do decide to give up the tank (75% unlikely)...
I'd really have to give LRayBike Lawrence first shot at it as he's holding a bike I'm trying to get! (Simple respects - hope you'll understand!)

I could give you second chance at it since you were next to reply here though!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jul 1, 2013)

*GOT PARTS For "His"!!!*

Hey Guys!
I haven't updated this for awhile as money has been slow...
... and that's made gathering parts slow too!

Special Thanks to BikeWhorder Chris for hooking me up with the right tank for my frame PLUS the Ladie's Chainguard, Rear Fender Skirts, Crank & such I needed too!!!
Much Appreciated!!!

Now I got a pile of parts to work with while still waiting the money for the Ladies bike!!!





Also found out the gentleman I bought the Frame, Fenders & Forks from sent me a bum fork...
The top of the forks where the threads are are Both bent "well out of round" AND are "Split" - I mean literally cracked all the way through right down where the top nut goes!!!






I just emailed him about it and I know he's been offering another pair of "fender over fork" forks for sale...
... so lets see how well he does at making it right!
(I have faith he will as he sells alot on this website - so I'll keep you posted!)

SO - STILL waiting for a Ladies - but we have 1 good lead on a complete bike...
... just waiting for the cash to get right quickly!!!

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------

